

Google Sets 10-user Limit for Free Access to Apps - johndbritton
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/google-tweaks-apps-pricing-for-smbs-sets-10-user-limit-for-free-access/47818

======
bence
If you are a current customer your limits wont be affected.

